# Duyuru > Kültür >  Bugün de küreselleşemedik..Yarına Allah kerim..

## bozok

*Bugün de küreselleşemedik... Yarına Allah kerim...* 


*Atılgan Bayar*
*Akşam GZT.*
*04.12.2008*



Vallahi hiç utanmaları yok, yüzümüze baka baka anlatıyorlar... Sanki bir *‘Liberal Enternasyonel’* toplanmış da küreselleşme kararı alınmış... Türk Liberal temsilciler de milletimiz adına bu kararı imzalamış...

Ama biz liberalizmle aydınlanmamış sıradan Türkler manyağız ya, 1. Liberal Enternasyonel’in küreselleşme kararına direniyoruz...

*Diyoruz ki, ‘bütün dünya birbirinin ülkesine elini kolunu sallaya sallaya seyahat ederken, bize vize koyun muhakkak.’*

*‘Vize olmadı mı bizim insicamımız bozulur. Konsolosluk kapılarında eziyet edin bize...’*

Ha bire* ‘küreselleşin,’* diyorlar; bizse Nuh diyor, peygamber demiyoruz...

*‘Olur mu efendim,’ diyoruz, ‘bizim ihracatımıza ve ithalatımıza muhakkak surette kota koyunuz... Kota koymadınız mı, rahat edemeyiz...’*

Huzursuz canlılarız netekim...

*üyle, ‘vize,’ ‘ihracat kotası’ falan kesmez bizi...*

Adamlar iyi niyetle küreselleştirmeye çalışırken...

*‘Yok,’ diyoruz, ‘olmaz böyle dostluk, işbirliği falan filan... Suçlayın bizi muhakkak... Suçlayın, hesap sorun, azarlayın...’*

*‘100 yıl önceki defterleri karıştırın mutlaka... Bir halt etmişliğimiz vardır bizim... O da olmadı, inin İstanbul’un Fethi’ne kadar... Ayıp etmişizdir muhakkak...’*

Arlanma, uslanma yok biz Türklerde...

*‘Gel kardeşim, küreselleş,’* diyor adam...

Rahat durmuyoruz ki...

*‘Olmaaaaz,’ diyoruz... ‘İstanbul’u isteyin bizden...’*

*‘O da kesmez bizi...’ diyoruz sonra, ‘Muhakkak surette haritamızın sağ alt kısmını bir yırtıverin, kopartıverin...’*

*Böyle rahatsız bir milletiz vesselam, tutturmuşuz ‘yerel kalacağız,’ diye...*

...

Kim kiminle dalga geçiyor, bilemedim...

Liberal Enternasyonel’in altına imzasını atan ve biz normal Türkleri aşağılayan arkadaşlar mı bizle dalga geçiyor...

Biz mi onlarla dalga geçiyoruz sizce?

Uzatmayalım...

Mal da yalan, mülk de yalan, al biraz da sen yuvarlan...

*‘Profesör! Bana sabahtan akşama kadar küreselleşme dersi vereceğine; ihracat rekoru kır, vizesiz Avrupa seyahatine çık,’ demiyorum...*

*‘İki küresel yayında iki küçük makale yayınla da aklının, fikrinin küresel boyunu görelim,’ diyorum...*

*Gözlerinden öperim...*

...

----------


## bozok

*KüRESEL CART CURT (1*)* 




*Serbest Ticaret ???* 




Bush’a göre serbest ticaret, teröristleri yenmede kullanılan bir araç; büyük zenginliği dünyanın en ücra (!) köşelerine götürmek için kullanılacak, ticareti yayarak umut ve fırsat götürülecek, böylece teröristlere darbe indirilecek.



*Peki sizce serbest ticaret nedir?* üokuluslu şirketlerin-yatırımcıların daha fazla alanda, daha az denetimle yada denetimsiz, herhangi bir bölgeye az bağlı kalarak yada hiç kalmayarak hareket özelliğine kavuşması olabilir mi?


Bir dakika durun ve ikinci paragraftakilerin herhangi bir ülkede uygulandığını düşünün! Bunların küçük yerel iş yerleri, işçiler, tüketiciler vd. çevreler için yararı var mıdır? Sonuç olarak, ülke içi ve diğer ülkelerle arasında giderek artan bir ekonomik dengesizlik –gelir uçurumu- (mesela Türkiye’deki nüfus/mevduat ilişkisi nedir? - http://www.atonet.org.tr/yeni/index.php?p=1494&l=1), büyük ekonomik ve siyasi krizler, işsizlik ve yoksulluk meydana geliyor. Kısacası şirketler özgürleştikçe bedeli toplum ödemek zorunda kalıyor!...


*Abd ve Serbest Ticaret*

üncelikli olarak bu politikanın çıkışına bakmakta fayda var ve bu noktada üç önemli belge görülüyor : 1992 Savunma Planlaması Rehberi (Defense Planning Guidance), 2000 Amerikan Savunmasının Yeniden Yapılandırılması (Rebuilding America's Defenses), 2002 ABD’nin Ulusal Güvenlik Stratejisi (The National Security Strategy Of United State Of America). Bu belgelerin arkasındaki isimler de dünyanın gıyabında da olsa maalesef tanıdığı isimler…


Mesela* “Karanlıklar Lordu”* lakaplı Dick Cheney; halihazırda Abd Başkan Yardımcısı. Daha 28 yaşında, Nixon ve Ford hükümetlerinde Savunma Bakanı olan Donald Rumsfeld’in asistanıydı. 1977 yılında Temsilciler Odasına geçti ve on yıl boyunca Wyoming’in Kongredeki tek temsilcisi olarak çarpıcı bir kariyer yaptı.


Rumsfeld; ogul Bush döneminde 2006’ya kadar Savunma Bakanı olan Rumsfeld, çok kamu görevleri dışında çokuluslu ilaç şirketi Searle için çalışmaya başlarken zamanla yönetim kurulu başkanlığına kadar yükseldi.


Ve bizlerin, Türkiye’ye geldiğinde camide gezerken delik çorabıyla hatırladığımız Wolfowitz. Paul Wolfowitz hali hazırda Dünya Bankası Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı. Kariyerine Nixon Dönemi Silah Kontrolü ve Silahlanma Ajansında başladı. Abd’nin petrol hükümranlığı ve Ortadoğu hakimiyeti konularına odaklandı. Carter Döneminde Pentagon’a geçti. 







Bu üç ismin ortak özelliği her üçünün de Nixon, Ford, Reagan, baba ve oğul Bush dönemleri hükümetlerinde çalışmalarıdır. Bu isimlerin diğer bir özelliği de 1992 Savunma Planlaması Rehberi yani, DPG’yi hazırlayanlardan olmalarıdır. Yine bu belgeye katkı sunan diğer isimler Zalmay Khalilzad (Afganistan işgali sonrası Afganistan üzel Elçisi, eski Abd Bağdat Büyükelçisi), Scooter Libby, Eric Edelman (daha sonra ABD'nin Ankara Büyükelçisi) ve Colin Powell’dır. Bu kilit isimlerin üçüncü özelliği de en az çeyrek yüzyıldır birbirlerini tanımaları, birlikte çalışmaları ve gitgide yükselmeleridir. 



Wolfowitz, 1982’de Akdeniz’in Ortadoğu’ya stratejik ulaşım bölgesi olduğunu ve SSCB, Afganistan’a, İran’a dört tekerlekli araçlarla ulaşırken, Abd’nin 15000 km. uzakta olduğunu ve dünyanın petrol merkezine ulaşımının güvenceye alınmasına dikkat çekiyordu. üalışmalarını, yirmi yıldan fazla Irak Büyükelçiliği yapmış Khalilzad’la beraber sürdürüyordu.

Khalilzad, 1984 yılında bir yıllık Dışişleri Bakanlığı üyeliği ile kariyerine başlamış, Wolfowitz bu üyeliği sürekli hale çevirmişti. Afgan-Amerikalı olan Khalilzad, Sovyet Savaşı sırasında Abd Dışişlerinde danışman olarak çalışmaya devam etti. O dönemki görev, aralarında Ladin ve El Kaide’nin de bulunduğu mücahitlere silah-yiyecek vd. sağlamaktı. Khalilzad, İran-Irak Savaşında Reagen’ın danışmanıydı. Bu dönemde, görünürde Saddam ile ekonomik, el altından silah ve istihbarat satışı gerçekleştirildi. 





2005 yılında Cheney tarafından ekibe personel müdürü Scooter Libby dahil edildi. Libby’nin Yale’deki politik bilimler profesörü Wolfowitz idi. üyle ki, Libby’i 1981 yılında Dışişlerinde çalışmaya davet edende Wolfowitz idi.


Ancak ekibi tamamlayanlardan bir diğeri de Edelman idi. Edelman, 1981’de Reagen Döneminde Savunma Bakanlığına girmişti. Sonra, Dışişleri Bakanı George Shultz’a danışman oldu. Sonraki hükümetlerde de peş peşe görevler aldı.


Sonuncu kilit isim ise Colin Powell idi. Diğerleri gibi barışın sadece küresel çapta askeri üstünlüğü olan bir Abd ile mümkün olacağına inananlardan… 1986-1989 arası Reagen’ın ulusal güvenli danışmadıydı. 1989 yılında *“Kapımızın önüne bir tabela koyup, üzerine ‘burada süper güç oturuyor’ diye yazmalıyız”* derken; 1992’de *“ABD, dünya sahnesinde bize meydan okumak isteyecek herkesi yıldırmalıdır”* diyordu. 






Cheney ve Wolfowitz, 1992 Savunma Planlaması Rehberi’nin* “babası”* olarak görülüyorlar.

üyle ki, bu belge Abd’nin Sovyet sonrası dünya rolünü belirleyen ilk belgeydi: Tek süper güç Abd. Soğuk savaşın bitimine bağlı olarak savunma harcamalarının kısılmasını isteyenlere karşın belgenin mimarları karşı çıktılar.

Belgeye göre Ortadoğu’daki genel amaç *“bölgede hakim gücü korumak ve Abd ile Batının petrol bölgesine ulaşımını gözetmek”* idi. Belge ayrıca ittifak etmeyi bile reddetmesiyle yeni bir anlayışın çığırını açıyordu (İttifak anlaşmak, koalisyon ise çeşitli güçlerin bir araya gelmesiydi ve bu belge koalisyonu öngörüyordu). üyle ki Abd, Irak’a birlikte girdiği onlarca ülkeyle koalisyon oluşturdu.


Bu belgenin bir başka yeni getirisi de* “önceden saldırı”* idi. En kısa anlatımıyla Irak’a bakarak bunu anlayabiliyoruz. Değindikçe daha iyi anlayacağız…

Cheney, Clinton dönemiyle Beyaz Saray’dan uzak kalmıştı.








İşte bu dönemde -1995- özel sektörde yani, Halliburton’daki başkanlığı görülür. 






.

----------


## bozok

Aynı şekilde bu dönemde Wolfowitz’de devlet görevinden ayrılmış, sonraki sekiz yılını John Hopkins üniversitesi İleri Uluslararası Araştırmalar Okulu (SAIS – John Hopkins üniversitesi hakkında Bkz. SUTTON, Antony C. Amerikan Gizli Hükümeti Kurukafa & Kemikler, üev. S.Yeniçeri, Koridor Yay., İstanbul, 2005, s.151 vd.) Dekanı olarak geçirmiştir. Bu süre içinde Wolfowitz’in ikinci bir Körfez Savaşı ve Abd yanlısı bir Irak hükümetinin kurulacağı gibi düşünceleri mevcuttu. Ancak Clinton Dönemi’nin –emperyal açıdan- ekibi pek de tatmin etmediği anlaşılmaktadır (Yinede, Clinton’un Türkiye ziyaretinde TBMM’nde yaptığı konuşmadan bazı mesajlar çıkarmak mümkün. 

*Bkz* *http://www.belgenet.com/arsiv/clintontbmm_01.html**).* 






Khalilzad ise Rand Corporation (Mesela; Manisalı, Erol. Bıçak Sırtında Türkiye, Truva Yayınları, İstanbul, 2008, s. 48, 164-165. Perinçek, Doğu. Tayip Erdoğan’ın Yüce Divan Dosyası Haçlı İrtica, Kaynak Yayınları, İstanbul, 2008, s. 15 vd.nde görebilirsiniz)’da Ortadoğu Araştırmaları Merkezi’ni kurdu ve bu pozisyonla Taliban’a kadar uzandı. 1996’da “Taliban, İran gibi Abd karşıtı tarzda bir köktendincilik izlemiyor. Onları tanımalı, (…) ekonomik yapılanmalarına yardımcı olmalı, (…) Abd’nin Taliban ile yeniden birleşme zamanı gelmiştir” diyordu. üyle ki, 2001’de Abd-Houston’da Taliban liderleriyle yediği yemekte milyonlarca dolarlık Unocal petrol hattı teklifinin heyecanını paylaşıyordu 

(Bkz. http://www.sabah.com.tr/2008/05/08/talu.html).






1997 yılına geldiklerinde (yukarıda Clinton’un beklentileri karşılamadığı geçmişti) 

Yeni Amerikan Yüzyılı Projesi (Project for the New American Century-PNAC- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_for_the_New_American_Century) ismiyle bir grubun kurulduğunu görüyoruz: Cheney, Wolfowitz, Rumsfeld, Khalilzad, Libby gibi isimlerden sonra Peter Rodman, Paula Dobriansky, Richard PerlÃ©, Eliot Cohen, Francis Fukuyama, Don Quayle, Henry S.Rowen, Robert Zoellick, Elliot Abrams, Richard Armitage, John Bolton ve Bruce P. Johnson’da ekipteydi. Görüş; “Abd Savunmasını Yeniden Yapılandırmak: Yeni Yüzyıl İçin Strateji, Güçler ve Kaynaklar” idi 

(ilgili makalelere Bkz. http://www.antikapitalist.net/makale/dunya/10.htm - http://www.evrensel.net/02/12/01/kose.html). 

















İşte bu 2000 yılında ortaya çıkan ikinci önemli belge oldu. Kökeni 1992 yılındaki *DPG*’ye dayanırken amacı *“Abd’nin hakimiyetini korumak, başka bir büyük-güçlü rakibin yükselişini engellemek ve uluslar arası güvenliği Amerikan çıkarlarına uygun şekilde biçimlendirme”* idi.

Bu ikinci belgeyle getirilen yenilik, gücü sadece askeri güç olmaktan çıkarıp, askeri gücün yanına ekonomiyi de koymasıydı. Buna göre Abd’nin süper güç olması askeri güç, teknolojik bilgi ve dünyanın en büyük ekonomisine sahip olmasıyla alakalıdır.

Ekibe göre 90’lar (Clinton Dönemi) savunma ihmaliyle geçmişti. Ekip, Clinton’a açık bir mektup göndermiştir. Irak’a askeri müdahale gerektiğinden bahsedilmiş; Saddam’ın dünyanın petrol kaynaklarının önemli bir bölümü için tehdit oluşturduğu söylenmişti. Bu noktada yeri gelmişken hemen değinelim; oğul Bush ekip için tabir-i caizse bulunmaz kaftandı.

2000 yılındaki raporları Irak’tan sonra hedef olarak İran’ı gösteriyordu. (…) üyle ki, Abd-İran ilişkileri iyiye doğru bile gitse, “bölgede ileri dönük güçler bulundurmak, Abd’nin çıkarları açısından önemli bir güvenlik önlemi olacaktır” deniyordu (Yani mesela, Hindistan’ın 1600 km. güneyindeki Diego Garcia’dan 70’lerden bu yana nasıl çıkmadıysak - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diego_Garcia - Irak’tan da çıkmayız; 

Türkçe meali bu olsa gerek!).










*Bush Kimdir?*

Aslında kısmen olsa Amerikan Gizli Hükümeti Kurukafa & Kemikler başlıklı yazıda değinmiştik. Burada biraz daha açalım:


Altı yıl Texas Valiliği, dokuz yıl Texas Rangers beyzbol takım patronluğu, on yıl petrol şirket yöneticiliği yaptı. üyle ki babası gibi enerji sektöründen geliyordu, Abd başkanları arasında ilk enerji sektörü kökenli başkan babasıydı ancak oğul Bush Döneminde, eski enerji şirketi yöneticileri, ilk kez Başkan, Başkan Yardımcısı ve Dış İşleri Bakanı oluyordu.

Bush, 1977 yılında iki petrol şirketi kurdu: Arbusto (İspanyolca, Türkçe’de çalı anlamında; Bush kelimesi de Türkçe’de çalı anlamında) ve Bush Exploration. Connecticut’ta doğan Bush, Yale ve Harvard’da eğitim gördü (gizli hükümet ile alakalı yazıyı okudunuz).

1984’te Spectrum 7 Energy Corporation, Bush’un şirketlerini başarısız olmalarına rağmen satın aldı ve Bush yeni şirketin Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı olarak yerini korudu. Aynı dönemde babasının Başkan Yardımcısı olduğunu belirtelim. 1986’da 3 milyon dolardan fazla borçlu Spectrum, Harken Energy ile birleşerek kurtarıldı ve Bush, yönetim kurulu üyesi ve danışman olarak şirkette kaldı. Suudilerle ilişkilerini de güçlendiren Bush, Suud emlak kralı şeyh Abdullah Bakhsh’i grubuna katarak Harken’e 25 milyon dolar kazandırdı. 1989 yılında Texas Rangers takımını satın aldı. 1998’de hisselerini sattığında 14,5 milyon dolar kazanıyordu. 1994-1998 arasında Texas Valisiydi.

Vali iken şirketlerin kayrıldığı apaçık ortadaydı. Gerek şirketlere gerekse bireylere vergi indirimleri uygularken finansal yararlar sağlayan siyaset güttü. Petrol rafinerileri-kimya tesisleri gibi tesislere hava tüzüğüne uyma-uymama konusunda kararları şirketlere bıraktı. 2000 yılında Texas, toplanan vergiler açısından 49. sıradaydı. Tepedekilerin gelirleri kabarırken, Texas’daki gelir uçurumu daha da açıldı. Texas, Abd’de gelir dağılımındaki uçurum açısından üçüncü oldu. Bilindiği gibi ailece enerji sektörüyle çok yakındılar. 









üçüncü belgeden devam edelim: 2002 Ulusal Güvenlik Stratejisi. Serbest pazarlar, serbest ticaret, Abd’nin ulusal güvenlik stratejisinin kilidi, işin aslıdır.

Bush ailesi, 20 Ocak 2001’de, babasından daha emperyalist olan oğul Bush ile Beyaz Saray’a geri döndü. Yani projeler kaldığı yada yavaşladığı yerden “devam” diyordu. Kısaca, ekonomik siyaset, askerler, füzeler, jetlerle savaş aracı olacaktı.


Bush’un ilk yılında Rusya ile Balistik Füze Karşıtı Antlaşmasından tek taraflı olarak geri çekilindi, nükleer test patlamalarını yasaklayan Kapsamlı Test Yasağı Antlaşmasına karşı çıkıldı, hem Uluslararası Suç Mahkemesi hem de Biyolojik ve Toksik Silahlar Konvensiyonu protokolleri reddedildi. Askeri hakimiyet, uzayda da genişletilmeye çalışıldı.








11 Eylül olaylarıyla (Michael Moore’un Türk tvlerinde de yayınlanan “Fahrenheit 9/11” belgeselinde sorulan sorular halen yanıtlanmış değil! Resmi web sayfası için 

- http://www.fahrenheit911.com/ - 

Ayrıca, Korey Rowe, Dylan Avery ve Jason Bermas isimli üç Amerikan gencinin çektiği, 

yine Türk tvlerinde de yayınlanan 

“Loose Change” isimli 11 Eylül belgeselindeki sorularda cevaplanmış değil! İzlemek için - http://ivideo.wordpress.com/2006/09/22/11-eylul-gercegi-turkce-dublajli/ - 

Yine şu kısayollara da bakabilirsiniz - 

http://www.kavkazcenter.com/tur/content/2008/04/24/3978.shtml - http://www.aksam.com.tr/yazar.asp?a=50132,10,6 – Ve çok yeni bir haber daha - http://www.milligazete.com.tr/index.php?action=show&type=news&id=74852 ) 

Ulusal Güvenlik Stratejisinin halka yayınlanmak zorunluluğu ortaya çıktı. Bu belge, güvenlikle alakalı gibi görünse de asıl olay* “şirket küreselleşmesi”* idi.


Başkan Bush, 11 Eylül olaylarından sonraki neredeyse her konuşmasında dünyayı terörden kurtarmayla ilgili cümleler kurdu; terörizm ağzında pelesenk oldu. Buna göre dünyanın selameti Abd’den geçiyordu: üzgürlük, demokrasi, serbest girişimler.* “Demokrasi, gelişim, serbest pazar ve serbest ticaret umudunu dünyanın her köşesine ulaştırmak için aktif olarak çalışacağız” deniyordu. (Bugün Irak ve Afganistan’da olduğu gibi?). Ve “ya bizimlesiniz yada karşımızda”* diye ekleniyordu.


Bu belgeyle Rusya’nın yeniden süper güç olmasını engellemek istenirken üin ve Hindistan potansiyel düşman olarak tanımlanıyordu.

Soğuk Savaş’ın aksine terörle mücadele denilince herhangi bir ülke, herhangi bir grup hedef olabilir. Bu konuda yelpaze çıkarlara göre çok genişte olabilir, çok darda!...


Bu belge, denildiği gibi önceden saldırıyı öngörüyordu. Uluslararası kanunlar önleme amaçlı, önceden saldırıya izin verirler ancak belirli şartlar varsa! Mesela, Abd’yi koruma için(?!) Irak’a saldırmanın nedeni olarak söylenen Saddam’ın nükleer veya kimyasal silahlarının hiçbir zaman bulunamaması gibi… ( http://www.globalsiyaset.com/makaleler/global/nukleersilahlar.html - Kısayola bakın bakalım kimlerin elinde ne kadar nükleer bomba varmış??) *Tabi ki Irak, sadece bir başlangıç!...
*
Abd’nin Bush Döneminde ilk savunma bütçesi 317 milyar dolar (2002) ile kendinden sonra gelen 25 ülkenin toplamından bile fazlaydı. Bütçe, 2003’de 355 milyar, 2004’de 368 milyar dolar, 2005’de 416 milyar dolar, 2006’da 419 milyar dolar oldu. 2006’da fazladan harcamalar 300 milyar doları aşarken hala daha artmaktadır. Her yıl bu rakamların %10’u Afrika’ya ayrılsa heralde Afrika’da açlık kalmazdı!... Bush’un 2008 sonunda, savaşı giderayak Irak’a komşu ülkelerden birine sıçratmasını düşünmek bile dünya için her açıdan kabus!...


.

----------


## bozok

*Dünya’nın Farklı Köşeleri*

Küreselleşmenin yoksulluğu ve eşitsizliği arttırdığı görülüyor. (…) Süreç büyük ölçüde  

(bizce her halükarda) yoksulların omuzlarına yükleniyor… 
 
Zambiya’da neler olmuştu? Yaklaşık 40 yıl önce, Zambiya halkı yarım asırdan uzun süren İngiliz sömürgesine son vermiş, ülke bağımsızlığını kazanmıştı. 
 
Halkın, IMF ve Dünya Bankasının, İngilizlerin kaldığı yerden devam etmesine izin vermeye niyeti yoktu.  





 





 
Zambiya, bağımsız olduktan sonra Afrika çöl ülkeleri arasında en zengin ikinci ülke olmuştu. 1973 petrol krizi ile ülkenin ihraç hammaddesi olan bakıra talep düşmüş, Zambiya yabancı kredicilerden borç almaya zorlanmıştı. 70’lerin başındaki 814 milyon dolarlık borç, 80’lerin başında 3,2 milyar dolara fırlamış, Zambiya’da çareyi IMF ve Dünya Bankasına yönelmekte aramıştı. 
Bu kurumlar, Zambiya’nın borçlarını ödemesi için yerel harcamalarını mümkün olduğunca kısmaya zorluyordu. Hükümetin mısır ve gübre gibi ürünlerin ithalatı için fiyat desteğini kesmesi şarttı, ayrıca yerel endüstrilerini dış rekabetten korumak için kullanan vergiler gibi ithalat engellerinin de kaldırılması zorunluydu. Devlet, memurlarının maaşlarını dondurup harcamalarını kısmalıydı! Yine yatırımcıların ülkeye daha fazla para sokmasına imkan için faiz oranları üzerindeki devlet kontrolü de azaltılmalıydı. 
1983-1986’da Zambiya ekonomisi yerinde saydı; ülkeye giren yabancı rakiplerle yerel işletmeler baş edemedi. Fiyat kontrollerindeki azalmalar, fiyatların tavan yapmasına ve enflasyona neden oldu. Onlu yaşlardaki çalışan çocuk sayısı arttı. Kısacası hem milli bütçe hem de ticaret açığı artmış oldu.  




Zambiya’da halk baskısı sonuç getirdi ve hükümet 1987’de IMF-Dünya Bankasını bıraktı. Kredi verenler ayağa kalktılar, diğer yabancı kredicilerde paralarını geri çektiler ve bu sadece bir yıllık bir deneyim oldu. Zambiya, tüm dış kaynaklarını kaybedince hemen eski halini aldı. 
IMF-Dünya Bankası, Zambiya’ya ceza olarak 1991’de daha baskılı şartlar sundu. Aynı yıl tek partili rejim sona erdirildi. Ekonomik anlamda üç temel şart özelleştirmeler, ticaret serbestliği ve tarım özgürlüğü idi: Bush hükümetinin onbeş yıl sonra Irak’ta savaşla getirdikleriyle neredeyse aynıydı! 
Yabancı ürünlere konulan vergiler kaldırıldığı için hem yerel sektör rekabet edemeyerek çöktü hem de devletin vergi kaybı çok fazla arttı. IMF, 10 bin devlet memurunu işten kovdurttu; amaç devlet harcamalarını kısmaktı. Ancak böylece devletin gelir vergileri de düşüyordu. Devlet geliri, 1990-1998 arasında %30 oranında indi. 
Dünya Bankası’da kamu hizmetleri için “kullanıcı ücreti” isteğini buyurdu. Halk, sağlık, su, elektrik, eğitim, vd. hizmetleri alabilmek için ücret ödemeliydi! Gelir düzeyi düşen, işsizliğin arttığı ülkede, ücretler karşılanmaz hale gelindi. 1994’de bu sistemin uygulanmaya başlanmasıyla ayakta tedavi gören hasta sayısında %60, doğum hizmetleri alan sayısında %20 oranında düşüş görüldü. Bunlara rağmen Dünya Bankası, 2004 yılında da sisteme devam edilmesini istedi. 






 


IMF Zambiya’yı, borcunu ödemesi için insanlarını temel ihtiyaçlarından mahrum bırakmaya zorladı. üyle ki, 1990-1993 arasındaki üç yıllık dönemde ekmek fiyatları 2 dolardan 60 dolara fırladı!... Zambiya’da tarım durdu… 
 
1970 yılında IMF-Dünya Bankası kredileri ilk kez başladığında ülkede ömür ortalaması 49,7 yıl iken, 2001’de bu oran dünyadaki en düşük ortalama olarak 33,4 yıla düştü! 
Yabancı kredi sağlayıcıların paralarını geri almak istemesi tüm bu olanların açıklamasıydı! Amaç, mümkün olan çok paranın dahili harcamalardan alınıp borca kaydırılmasıydı. 
1985-2002 arasında güney yarımküredeki ülkeler, kuzeyli zengin ülkelere 280 milyar dolar civarında öderken, krediler halen devam ediyor! 
Ancak güneyli insanlar, kuzeyli zengin kredicilerin paralarını geri alabilmeleri için kendilerinin, ailelerinin açlıktan, hastalıktan ölmesine, sağlık veya diğer hizmetlerden mahrum kalmasına yada hayatlarından yirmi yıl kaybetmeye razı değiller… 





üyle ki, 18 şubat 2004’de Zambiya halkı tüm ülkede greve gitti. Zambiya’nın yeniden sömürgeleştirilmesini istemiyorlardı. Devletin, ulusal serveti özelleştirerek, ülkeyi yabancılara görmüş tepside sunduğuna; özelleştirmelerinde IMF’nin sömürge aracı olduğuna inanıyorlardı. 


 
9 Kasım 1989’da Berlin Duvarı yıkıldı, 1991 Noel Günü (25 Aralık) Kremlin’deki kırmızı bayrak indi, ay sonunda SSCB tarihe karıştı ve Soğuk Savaş resmen sona erdi.  





 





 
Devrin Rusyası’nda, -onbeş yıl sonra Irak’ta olacağı gibi- pırıltılı bir petrol sektörü ganimeti ortaya çıkıyordu; devlet tarafından yönetilen, dünyanın %5’lik petrol rezervi  

(bazılarına göre %14) artık özelleşebilirdi! 




 
Batılılar, yani Abd, dünyanın en büyük komünist ekonomisini kapitalist düzene sokabilmek için ağızlarının suyunu akıtarak sabırsızlanıyorlardı. Rusya ve Avrasya’da demokrasi ve açık pazar derhal sağlanmalıydı! 
Rusya, 1993 yılından itibaren IMF ve Dünya Bankasından kredi almaya başladı. IMF, 719 milyon dolarlık krediyle işe koyuldu. 1993-1994’de toplam 2 milyar dolar, 1995’de 3,6 milyar, 1996’da 2,5 milyar, 1997’de 1,5 milyar, 1998’de 4,6 milyar dolar aldı ve aynı yıl Rus ekonomisi çöktü. Ertesi yıl 1999’da yaklaşık 500 milyon dolarlık son kredisini aldı ve bir daha da kredi almadı. 
Komünist Rus ekonomisinin dönüşümü çok hızlı ve öfkeli olmuştu. şok fazla ama tedavi çok azdı. IMF, en kötü ekonomik gerilemelerden birine öncülük etmişti!... 
IMF, bütün fiyat desteklerinin kaldırılmasını istedi; fiyatlar tavan yaptı. Birikimler çabucak tükenince enflasyon %520 dolaylarında arttı. Milyonlarca insanın birikimleri bir gecede yok oldu. IMF, devletin mali frene basmasını istedi ve bu devasa bir buhrana neden oldu. 4 yılda gelir düzeyi %50 düştü. Ardından hızlı bir özelleştirme dizisi başladı. Ancak bir firma kapandığında on firmada onu izliyordu. 1992-1998 arasında çıktı %40 azaldı, Rusya rekabet edemiyordu. 
Sovyetler yıkıldığında nüfusun sadece %2’si yoksulluk sınırı altındayken, bu oran reform (?) sonrası %50 arttı! Erkeklerin ömür ortalaması 65,5 yıl iken, 57 yıla düştü.  





IMF ve Dünya Bankası, yabancı şirketlerin petrol kaynaklarına ulaşabilmesi için Rusya’nın kanunlarını yeniden yazmıştı. Halliburton, Rusya, Azerbaycan, Gürcistan ve Kazakistan’da; Chevron, Rusya ve Kazakistan’da; Bechtel, Rusya, Azerbaycan, Gürcistan, Kazakistan ve Türkmenistan’da idi. Total, Exxonmobil ve Enron diğer şirketlerdi. 
 
Rusya’ya uygulananlar ile 2003 Irak işgali ile Irak’a uygulananlar arasında pek bir fark yok. Gerek Rusya gerekse Irak’ta ekonomi devlet elindeydi. İkisi de bir gecede pazar kontrolüne geçti. İkisinde de yüzeye yakın petrol yatakları vardı. İkisi de Abdli şirketler için birer pazardı ve kanunları değiştirildi. 
Rus araştırmacılardan *Boris Kagarlitski*, 10 Eylül 1998’de Beyaz Saray Bankacılık Komitesinde *“IMF’nin (…) başında oturanların asıl amacı Rusya’nın başarısı değil, Batılı finans dünyasının zenginliği olabilir; krizimiz sayesinde çok büyük paralar kazandıklarını biliyoruz. şimdi Batıda ihtiyacımız olan tek şey var; bizi rahat bırakmaları. Yardım sağlama görüntüsü altında bize empoze ettikleri ekonomik politikalar bizi harap ediyor ve bu sona ermeli”* diyordu. 
 
Rusya’nın şansızlığı o günkü devlet adamları ile ekonomisinin tam olarak çökertilmesi idi 




 





 





ancak Rus derin devletinin Putin gibi birini ve ekibini çıkarması da Rusya’nın şansı oldu. İki ülkenin benzerlikleri burada görülmüyor ve Irak için her ikisini de söylemek  

halihazırda imkansız!... 
.

----------


## bozok

*KüRESEL CART CURT (2)* 



*29.06.2008*
*menkibeler.blogspot.com*




Arjantin. IMF’nin –belki de tek- başarı öyküsüydü(?); sonrada başarısızlığı… 
90’larda Arjantin, her talimata harfi harfine uydu: Devletin elindeki endüstriler özelleştirildi, ticari-finansal pazarlar serbestleşti, sermaye kontrolleri ortadan kaldırıldı, devlet harcamaları kısıldı, öyle ki para birimi bile dolara bağlandı.
Yabancı sermaye ülkeye hücum etti: şirketler alındı, mağazalar-banka şubeleri açıldı, hastaneler özelleşti, öyle ki bazı sokaklara Abd bankalarının isimleri verildi. 
Ancak 90’ların ortalarında oların yükselmeye başlaması, ihraç ürünlerinin rekabet şansını azalttı, endüstri gerilemeye başladı, işsizlik artış gösterdi. 
Dünya Bankası, sosyal hizmetlerini de özelleştirmişti. Böylece devlet, emeklilik primi gelirlerini de kaybetmişti. Gelirler düşünce IMF’ye yönelindi. IMF, harcamaların daha da kısılmasını buyurdu (Kısır bir döngü gibi). Milyonlarca kişi sağlık sigortasını kaybetti. Yabancı bankalar (KOBİ dediğimiz), küçük-orta ölçekli işletmelere kredileri vermeyi durdurdu. Bu işletmelerde ayakta kalabilmek için gruplar halinde işçi çıkışlarına yöneldi. 
Ancak kaymağı yiyen, istediğini alan yabancı yatırımcılar paralarını ülkeden çekip bir sonraki gelişmekte olan pazara yöneldiler (bir tahmininiz var mı?); enkaz tabi ki yoksul halkın kucağındaydı! 
Aralık 2001’de hükümet son bir hamle olarak bankalarını kapatarak mevduatları dondurdu. Ama öncesinde gece vakti zırhlı para kamyonları yanaştırılıp para dolduruldu ve yabancı yatırımcılara ulaştırılmak için uzaklaştırıldı. Mevduat sahibi herkes bir gecede parasından mahrum kaldı. Bankalara koştular; camlar kırıldı, devlet antidemokratik önlemlere başladı. İnsanlar sokaklara döküldü; başkent Buenos Aires’te olaylar doğaçlama gelişti, kadınlar tencerelerin boş olduğunu göstermek için kaşıklarını tencere-tavalara vuruyorlardı,  

herkes aynı şeyi bağırıyordu: 
- *Que se vayan todos*; hepsi gitmeli ! 




 









Halkın canına tak etmişti. İstifa istiyorlardı: 21 Aralık’ta oldu. Gelen Başkan IMF’yi reddedene kadar bir hafta dayanabildi. Dört başkan geldi gitti. 3 Ocak 2002’de Alberto Duhalde, dış borcu reddedince büyük oy topladı. Devlet görevlerini yapmaya çalışırken, halk organize olmaya başlıyordu: Bu *“yataylık”* idi. 
 
Mahalle meclisleri kuruldu. Buralar, çöp toplanması, asfalt tamirleri, okul kurulları, tabela yenilenmesi, vb. işlerin görüşüldüğü doğrudan demokratik yerlerdi. Yabancı şirketler Arjantin’i terk edince işçiler fabrikalara girerek kendileri işletmeye başladı. Yabancılar gittiğinde, ürünlerini satmayı-hizmet sunmayı reddettiklerinde, büyük şehirlerde “takas-trampa sistemi” başladı. ürneğin; yiyeceklere karşılık giysi, saç kesimine karşılık dişçilik hizmeti veriliyordu. Takasta birimler oluşturuldu; bankalar bu birimleri kredi olarak ücretsiz verdiler. Poliklinikler, okullar, belediyeler, vd. bir zamanlar hizmet karşılığı para alırken, artık gönüllü olarak ve takasla çalışan uzmanlarca çalıştırıldılar.  




1993 yılında IMF, Güney Afrika’ya 850 milyon dolar verdi ve klasik yapısal şartlarını buyurdu: Vergi indirimi, devlet harcamalarında kısıntı, kamu maaşlarının indirilmesi. Dünya Bankası’da aynı şartları “Gelişim, İş ve Eşit Gelir Dağılımı (GEAR) ile üç yıl sonra dayadı. 
 
Bu, tüm şirketlerin ve hizmetlerin ticarileştirilmesini ve özelleştirilmesini, şirket vergilerinde indirimleri, devlet harcamalarında kısıntıyı, sermaye kontrollerinin kaldırılmasını, döviz oranlarının serbest bırakılmasını ve daha fazla vergi indirimini öngörüyordu. 
Güney Afrika’da ırk ayrımcılığı ortadan kalksa da (?) artık sınıf ayrımcılığı ön saflara çıkıyordu (Mesela Bkz. Saltuk ağabeyin ESKİ HESAPLAR başlıklı yazısı).  


Aynı Arjantin ve diğerleri gibi sermaye kontrollerinin kaldırılması G.Afrika ekonomisini harap etti. Bu sermayedarların –beyazlar- parasını istediği gibi ülkeden çıkarabilmesini sağlıyordu. şirketlerde tesislerini ülke dışına taşıyabilirlerdi. 
 
Bireysel ve kurumsal zenginlik artıyordu ancak Güney Afrika’nın değil, Londra ekonomisinin!... Sonuçta ülkeye yeni sermaye girmezken, ülkeden çıkışlar oldu. İş kayıpları oluştu, siyahilerin geliri 1995-2000 arasında %20’lere düştü. Nüfusun en zengin %20’lik kısmı tüm gelirin %65’ini kazanıyordu. ülke, 2003’de gelirdeki uçurum açısından Guatemala’dan sonra ikinci hale geldi. 
 
GEAR’ın ilk yılında G.Afrika 100000’den fazla iş kaybetti. İşsizlik, 1995’de %16 iken, 2002’de %30’lara, umutsuzlarla birlikte %43’lere ulaştı. 
Dünya Bankası G.Afrika’ya 90’ların başında 130 milyon dolarlık yedi kredi vermişti. Hizmetler özelleşmeye, fiyatlar artmaya başlamıştı. Alınan kredilere karşılık %100’lük maliyet istenildi! Ayrıca *“kullanıcı ücreti”*. üzelleştirmeler su, kanalizasyon, elektrik ve sağlık hizmetlerinin aniden fiyatlandırıldı ve milyonlarca G.Afrikalı bu hizmetlerden mahrum bırakıldı. 
1994-2002 arasında 10 milyon yoksul insan susuz, bir o kadarı da elektriksiz kaldı. 2 milyon insan kamu hizmetlerinin faturasını ödeyemediği için evlerinden çıkarıldı. Artık lağımlar, faturaları ödeyemeyenlerin içme sularına karışıyordu; çocuklar bu lağımların etrafında oynamak zorunda kalıyordu. 90’ların sonlarında temiz su bulamadığı için yılda 43000 çocuk ölüyordu. 2000-2002 arasında 140000 kişiyi etkileyen kolera salgını baş gösterdi.
Zambiya’da olduğu gibi milyonlarca kişi sağlık hizmetlerinden yararlanamıyordu.  




Siyahilerin özgürlük için savaşmalarının nedeni, özgürlüklerini en çok fiyatı verene satmak olamazdı! Protesto yürüyüşleri düzenlediler. ünleri polislerce kesildi. Durum Güney Afrika’da pek değişmişe benzemiyor!... Aslında, Afrika kıtasında pek değişmiş değil!... 
 
Venezuela’nın eski başkanı Carlos Andres Perez bir defasında “IMF mermilerle değil, kıtlıkla öldüren bir ekonomik totaliterlik” diyordu. 
 
*Lee Kyung Hae ve Diğer üiftçiler* 
Güney Kore’deki küçük bir köy olan Taesong-Ri’de yaşayan Lee çiftçilik yapıyordu. Kazancı, devletin Dünya Ticaret ürgütü (WTO) Tarım Anlaşmasının gerisinde kalıyordu. 1999’da çiftliğine ipotek konuldu. üiftçiler peş peşe topraklarından olurken, Lee’nin köyünün nüfusu 80’lerden 2003’e kadar 500’lerden 100’lere düştü. 





Lee, “… asla maliyetimizin üzerinde bir para alamadık (…) aniden, normal trendin dört kat altına düşen fiyatlarla karşılaşıyoruz. Siz nedenini bile bilmeden, maaşınız aniden yarıya düşse kendinizi nasıl hissedersiniz?” diyordu. 
WTO’nun kuralları, yabancı tarım ürünlerini desteklerken, yerel çiftçiye fiyat desteği ve pazar korumasını engelliyordu. Kontrol, ürünlerini dünya pazarlarına gönderenlerin yani, çokuluslu devasa tarım şirketlerinin eline geçiyor (Cargill ?). 
 
Tek etki işsizlik, az kazanç yada toprakların elinden alınması değildi: Dahası *“Küçük çiftçiler arasındaki intihar salgını”* vardı. 
1997-2003 arasında benzer şartlar nedeniyle Hindistan’da 20000’den fazla çiftçi intihar etti. Andhra Prodesh Bölgesinden 1600 çiftçi, bir defada kendi böcek ilaçlarını içerek öldüler. 
Ya Lee? 10 Eylül 2003’de WTO toplantısı Meksika Cancun’daydı. Dünyanın pek çok yerinden gelenler birleşerek* “WTO’ya hayır!”* sloganlarıyla toplantı yerine yürüdüler. Göğsünde WTO çiftçileri öldürüyor yazılı bir işaret olan Güney Koreli erkeklerden biri cebinden İsviçre çakısı çıkartıp açtı; o anda olduğu yere büküldü ve çitten yere yuvarlandı. Lee Kyung Hae, ciğerini ve kalbini parçalayan ölümcül bir yara açmıştı. Birkaç saat sonra yerel bir hastanede öldü. Korelilerin ülüler Gününde ölen Lee arkasında “On kişi için bir kişinin canını vermesi, bir kişi için on kişinin canını vermesinden daha iyidir” notunu bırakmıştı.  





 






 
İntihar, sorunları gündeme getirse de WTO kapanışında anılmadı bile. Aslında devletlerde olup bitenin farkındaydı ki anlaşmaları imzalamayı reddettiler. Ancak WTO’nun Abd temsilcisi Robert Zoellick, daha da ötesinde Abd hükümeti vazgeçmeyecekti: 
Irak Savaşı başlamıştı. Zaten 11 Eylül 2001’den günler sonra, Abd hükümeti şirket küreselleşmesi ajandasını terörle mücadele görüntüsünde devam ettireceğini ve serbest ticaretin bu savaşta bir silah olacağını açıkladı. “Başkalarının değer verdiği bir şeyi üretebiliyorsan, bunu onlara satman gerekir. Gerçek özgürlük budur.” Olay bu kadar basitti. 
Kısacası, saf emperyalist hırsın sahiplerinin on yıllardır beklediği serbest ticaret, serbest pazarlar, özgürce ticaret yapmak, WTO gibi kurumların kurallarının sökmediği noktada, terörle mücadele naralarıyla Irak’ta olduğu gibi askeri güçle uygulamaya koyulacaktı! Ancak Irak bir sonuç değil, sadece bir başlangıçtı!... 
Irak’tan Abd’ye kadar tüm ülkelerin yeniden biçimlendirilmesi hususuna bakan birisi için Dünya Bankası, IMF yada WTO vb. kurumların, anlaşmaların Zambiya, Rusya, Arjantin, G.Afrika, üin yada Türkiye gibi ülkelerde uygulanan ekonomi politikaları yeterli örnek teşkil etmektedir (!) 





*şirketler*

Chevron, Exxonmobil’den sonra Abd’nin en büyük petrol şirketi, Abd’nin en büyük altıncı şirketi, dünyanın en büyük onbeşinci şirketi ve en büyük ellialtıncı ekonomidir. Uzun süreli  




ortağı Texaco ile 2001’de birleşerek Chevron-Texaco adını aldı, 2005’te tekrar Chevron oldu. 


 
şirketin yüzyıllık tarihindeki belkide en büyük gelişme John D. Rockefeller’ın “Standard Oil Trust”ünden 1910’larda ayrılmasıydı. Bundaki en önemli etken, Ida Tarbell adlı gazetecinin ondokuz bölümlük yazı dizisiydi: Bu çalışmada tröstün uyguladığı yıkıcı ve yasadışı yöntemler göz önüne seriliyordu. Tarbell’e inanan halk harekete geçti. şirkete davalar açıldı. 1909’a gelindiğinde tröst hükümet kararıyla parçalandı, otuz beşe ayrılarak tekel önlenmek istendi, sonuçta dev tröst yıkıldı. 
Bu kısa tarihi bilgiden sonra Chevron’a dönelim: şirketin çalıştıkları arasında en zalim hükümetler veya diktatörlerde vardı. Bunlardan biride Saddam idi. Aslında Irak’ta en uzun süreli çalışan Abd şirketi de Chevron idi.  

Hemen bir isim; Condoleeza Rice, Bayan Condi, yada soyadının Türkçe anlamıyla Bayan Pilav. Abd Dışişleri Bakanı Bayan Condi, 1991-2001 arasında şirketin yönetim kurulu üyesiydi. şirket Bayan Condi’yi o kadar çok sevdi ki bir petrol tankerine adını verdi!
 


 
Afrika’nın en büyük, dünyanın altıncı büyük petrol ihracatçısı Nijerya’dır. Aynı Irak gibi devlet gelirinin %95’i de petroldendi. Bugünde olduğu gibi Chevron, 60’lardan beri Nijerya’da iş yapıyor. üevreyi kirletmenin yanında Chevron, 1998 yılında protestocuların ölümü olaylarıyla davalara karıştı. 
Irak işgalinden üç ay sonra Chevron, Irak petrolünü pazarlamak için ilk sözleşmelerini aldı! 
dünyanın en büyük petrol-gaz şirketi Halliburton Corporation’dır ve 120’den fazla ülkede 100000’den fazla çalışanı olup, 2002’de mühendislik-inşaat kolu olan Kellogg Brown & Root (KBR) ve enerji bölümü olan Halliburton Enerji Hizmetleri Grubu olarak ikiye ayrılmıştır. 
 
şirketin kökeni Almond Perkins’in Perkins Petrol Kuyuları üimentolama şirketinde 1918’de kamyon şoförü olarak işe başlayan Earl Halliburton’a dayanıyor. 
 
Perkins, çimentolamada yeni bir yöntem geliştirmişti. Earl, bunu o kadar çok sevdi ki hemen çalıp Texas’a gitti ve böylece Yeni Yöntem Petrol Kuyusu üimentolama şirketi doğdu. Perkins’in dava ettiği Earl tazminat ödedi ancak yöntemi koruyarak bir servet edindi. 1924’de Earl ve karısı Vida ile Oklahoma’ya giderek Halliburton Petrol Kuyusu üimentolama şirketi’ni kurdu. 
şirketin 1995-2000’de Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Dick Cheney idi. üyle ki, Halliburton’u sanal bir Pentagon’a dönüştürüyordu: Eski Pentagon yetkililerinden bazılarıyla Bush ailesinin dostlarını şirkete getirdi. 
Cheney, şirketin Abd hükümet sözleşmelerini neredeyse ikiye katladı. 1995’de 1,2 milyar dolarlık ciro, 2000’de 2,3 milyar dolara ulaşıyordu. 
Nijerya’nın tümünde etkin olan Halliburton, Chevron ile çalışmaktadır. Halliburton, Nijerya’da iki radyoaktif aleti kaybetmesinden dolayı tüm çalışmaları Eylül 2004’de yasaklanmıştı. Bunun yanında şirket yetkilileri 2003’de, 2001-2002’de Nijerya’lı devlet yetkililerine 2,4 milyon dolar rüşvet verdiklerini itiraf ediyordu. Yalnız bu meblağ 2,4 milyon dolar mıydı 180 milyon dolar mıydı? şirket ikinci rakamı reddediyordu. Sözü edilen rüşvet 1995-2002’deki 8,1 milyar dolarlık sözleşmeler içindi! 
Barışçıl protestoculara silahla ateş açılması gibi olaylara karıştı. Ancak bu olaylarında bir şekilde kapatıldığı görülüyordu!... 
Bilindiği gibi İran, Abd’nin *“Kötülük Ekseni-şer üçgeni”*nin birisidir. Ancak New York’lu emeklilerin büyük bölümünün primlerini yatırdığı Halliburton, on yıldan beri İran’da çalışan ve olasılıkla Abd’nin kanunlarını doğrudan çiğneyen bir şirkettir!... 
1996 İran-Libya Müeyyidelerine göre Abd şirketlerinin İran’da iş yapması yasaktır. Ancak hukuk boşluklarıyla beraber şirketler yabancı ortakları aracılığıyla İran’da çalışabilirler!... 
2004’de, Halliburton’un ortakları –Avustralya Hayman Adalarındaki Halliburton Products and Services Ltd.- aracılığıyla İran hükümetine 40 milyon dolar petrol hizmeti sattığı tahmin edildi (CBS News). Hayman Adalarında ise sadece bir posta kutusu bulunurken, ne bir ofis ne de çalışan vardı. Ocak 2005’de şirket bir daha İran’da sözleşme almayacağını ilan etti. Ancak şirket çalışmalarını sona erdirmeye niyetli miydi?  











.

----------


## bozok

Abd’nin en büyük mühendislik-inşaat şirketi Bechtel, dünyanın da en büyüklerindendir. 140’tan fazla ülkede iş yapıyor: Petrol-kimya tesisleri, silah fabrikaları, madencilik-metalürji tesisleri, nükleer tesisler, petrol boru hatları, su özelleştirmeleri gibi işlerle ilgileniyor.



Kurucu Warren Bechtel’dir. Karısı ve üç oğluyla 1906 San Fransisco depremini yaşadı. Deprem sonrası, Panama Kanalı’nın kazılması amacıyla üretilen buharlı kürek makinelerinden birini aldı ve üzerine W.A.Bechtel Co. Yazarak şirketi kurmuş oldu.



Bechtel aynı zamanda dünyanın en büyük nükleer satıcılarından da biridir. Yaklaşık ikiyüze yakın nükleer enerji tesisini inşa etmiştir. Abd’nin %40, gelişmekte olan ülkelerdeki tesislerin %50’sini kurmuştur. Kısacası bu, şirket için büyük, çok büyük bir servettir.


1999 sonlarında Dünya Bankası borçlarının ödeyebilmesi için Bolivya’dan Cochabamba’nın suyunu özelleştirmesini istemiştir. 850 bin civarındaki nüfusuyla Cochabamba, Bolivya’nın üçüncü büyük kentidir.

Açılan ihaleyi dünyanın on büyük su özelleştirme şirketinden biri olan Bechtel, yerel ortağı Aguas del Tunari ile kazandı!

şirket, hiçbir yatırım sözünü yerine getirmeden fiyatları arttırdı. Ortalama %100! üyle ki, bazı aileler %300 zamlı faturalarla karşılaştı. İnsanlar, aylık gelirin ortalama 60 dolar olduğu bir yerde yaklaşık 20 dolar fatura ödemek zorunda kaldılar. Sonuç olarak çoğu evin suyu kesiliyordu ki daha da önemlisi Bechtel, varillere toplanan yağmur sularını bile özelleştirmişti!

Ne Bechtel ne devlet ne de Dünya Bankası halkı görmedi. Sonuç olarak şehirde ayaklanmalar başladı ancak devlet Bechtel’in haklarını korumak için silahlı askerleriyle kalabalıkları dağıttı. Ancak 10 Nisan 2000’de Bechtel’in sözleşmesi fesh edilmek zorunda kalındı. Bu kez de şirket, kayıpları karşılığı devlete 25 milyon dolarlık tazminat davası açıyordu. 





Halk, kendilerinin yönetiminde yeni bir su sistemi kurdular ki hem Bechtel hem de daha öncekilerden daha başarılı oldu.

Bechtel’in geliri, 2002’de 11.6 milyar, 2003’de 16,3 milyar, 2004’de 17,4 milyar dolara ulaşıyordu.

Kitabın yazarı Lockheed Martin Corporation için ise şöyle diyor: “şirketin tarihini incelemek, insanoğlunun masumiyetten kendini yok etme eğilimine doğru evrim geçirişini incelemek gibi.” 




şirket, 1909’da Gleen Martin tarafından tasarlanan-uçurulan dünyanın ilk uçaklarından biriyle başlıyor.

şirket, silah teknolojisindeki her önemli adımda var; ilk uçaklardan savaş jetlerine, gemilerden denizaltılara, balistik nükleer silahlara…

Lockheed ve Martin Marietta 1995’de birleşti ve Lockheed Martin Abd’deki en büyük askeri üretici oldu; dünyanın da en büyük silah ihracatçısı! Dünyada 135000’nden fazla çalışanıyla 2001’de Joint Strike Fighter (JSF yada F-35)’ı inşa etmek için 200 milyar dolarlık anlaşmayla o zamana kadar görülmüş en büyük silah ihalesini aldı.





Dick Cheney’in karısı Lynee Cheney 1994-2000 arasında şirketin yönetim kurulundaydı. Ayrıca şirketin eski başkanı Bruce Jackson’da daha önce bahsedilen Yeni Amerikan Yüzyılı Projesi (PNAC) üyelerinden biriydi ve baba Bush içinde çalışmıştı ve diğer şirketlerde de olduğu gibi onlarca eski devlet yetkilisi şirketteydi. 



 
1999’da Kentucky’deki bir evin arka bahçesinden çıkan radyasyonlu varillerde şirketin işlettiği Paducah Difüzyon şirketiyle ilgiliydi. şirkete, olaylarla ilgili pek çok dava açıldı. Ancak Bush hükümetinin bu davaları birkaç yıl boyunca görmezden geldiği görülüyor…

Lockheed Martin’in hisse senetleri 2001-2006’da üçe katladı. Satışları 13 milyar dolar arttı. 2004 kazancı 35,5 milyar, 2005 kazancı 37,7 milyar dolardan fazlaydı. 

.

----------


## bozok

*KüRESEL CART CURT (3)* 



*29.06.2008
menkibeler.blogspot.com*


*Irak’a Dönelim*

Abdli şirketlerin, dolayısıyla Abd’nin Irak’taki varlığının Saddam Dönemi’ne yayıldığını biliyoruz ancak işgal öncesine burada kapsamlı olarak değinmeyeceğiz (s.173 vd.).




Abd demokrasisinin (!) Irak’a gelmesiyle yeni diktatör *Paul Bremer* oldu. 







Yetkiye sahip Bremer’in onayı olmadan Irak’ta hiçbir şey olamazdı; kısaca kuş uçamazdı (6 Mayıs 2003-28 Haziran 2004). Bremer, işgal sonrasında sadece kalemini oynatarak onlarca emir yayınladı (Bkz. http://www.sendika.org/yazi.php?yazi_no=7523). Mesela ilk emre göre Irak halkı Saddam’dan arta kalan *Arap Sosyalist Yeniden Doğuş Partisi* *(BAAS)*’ne üye olamazdı. Yine Bremer ikinci emriyle Irak ordusunu yani, yarım milyon civarındaki Iraklıyı işten attı ve bu sırada işsizlik oranı %50-70’lerde seyrediyordu. Emir 54 ise serbest ticareti belirliyordu. Buna göre Irak’a giren-çıkan tüm ürünlerden vergi-gümrük-lisans-diğer ücretler alınması kaldırıldı. Yerel ekonomiyi koruyan kanunlar kaldırılmış oluyordu. ülkeye yabancı mal girişiyle yerel üretici-satıcılar çöktü. ülkeye ilk girenler Abdli buğday ihracatçılarıydı. Olanlar, Dünya Ticaret ürgütünün Cancun görüşmeleri sırasındaki Lee’nin intiharına neden olan buyruklardan farksızdı. Diğer bir emirle Irak’taki basını doğrudan işgalcilerin lehine bağlıyordu Bremer. ürneğin; Koalisyon ordusu yada işgal hükümeti aleyhinde bir haber yapan gazete-tv derhal basılıyor ve kapısına kilit vuruluyordu. Saddam devrilmemiş miydi? 17. emir tüm yabancıları Irak kanunlarından bağımsız kılıyordu. Yani, bir koalisyon askeri yada şirket çalışanı bir tecavüz olayına karışsa, cinayet işlese, bir zehirli atığı Dicle veya Fırat nehrine atsa, bir Iraklıyı gasp etse yada dolandırsa da Irak mahkemeleri o kişi hakkında karar veremezdi. Mağdurun yabancı mahkemelere başvurmaktan başka çaresi yoktu hem de işgal şartlarında!... Kısacası, binlerce kişiden oluşan koalisyon ordusu ve şirket mensubu diplomatik dokunulmazlığa kavuşuyor, hatta cezadan muaf oluyordu. Haberlere göre suçlu bulunan asker sayısı 200’ü geçmiş değil! Yine bu emre göre ülkeye giren hiçbir uçağa dokunulamaz-kontrol edilemez ve koalisyon malları ülkeye ücretsiz-denetimsiz giriyordu. Zaten, Irak hava sahası da Abd’nin kontrolünde… 40., 94. emirler banka sistemini değiştirdi. 94. emir sistemi genişletti. Yabancı bankalar Iraklı bankaların %100’ünü artık alabilirdi. *ülkeye giren ilk banka HSBC (The Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank Corporation Ltd.)* *Bank of London* oldu. Abd’nin ikinci büyük bankası ve Bayan Rice’in eski yönetim kurulu üyesi olduğu *JP Morgan Chase*, ülkeye giren bir başka banka oldu (Saltuk Ağabeyin yazısına Bkz. 3.DüNYA SAVAşI VE TEOLOJİSİ). 62. emir, hangi Iraklının kamuda çalışabileceğine karar veriyordu. Emir 75-77 ileyse beş yıllık süre için her Irak Bakanlığına yetkili Abdli temsilciler yerleştiriyordu! Emir 97, Politik Partiler ve Kimlikler Kanunu ile Bremer, politik parti ve destekledikleri adayları diskalifiye etme yetkisine sahip yedi kişilik bir komisyon kuruyordu. Kısaca bu komisyonla çıkarlara uymayan parti veya adaylar diskalifiye edilecekti. 







Ancak yabancı sermayeyle ilgili 39. emir başlı başına önemlidir. Yukarıda da değinildiği gibi Bremer, sermaye kurallarını da sadece kalemini oynatarak yürürlüğe koydu:

Bu emir Irak’ta devlet girişimlerini özelleştirmesi, Irak sermayeli işlerin %100 yabancı sermayeye geçirilmesi, tüm kazanç-fonlar için sınırsızlık, vergiden muafiyet, hiçbir yerel firmanın yabancı firmalar üzerinde tutulmaması, kırk yıllık mülkiyet lisansları, anlaşmazlıkları Irak mahkemeleri yerine uluslararası mahkemelere taşıyabilme özgürlüğü gibi nice özgürlükler sağlanıyordu!... 


*Türkiye’de böyle şeyler olur mu hiç ??* 






Bremer emirlerinin sonraki Irak Anayasasında da büyük oranla korunduğunu da belirtelim…

İşte Irak aşağı-yukarı böyle!...

(Birkaç haber, makale vs. için Bkz. http://www.kerkuk.net/haberler/koseyazisi.aspx?dil=1055&metin=2008031752 - http://heyetnet.org/tr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2729&Ite mid=38 - http://www.turkistiklali.com/haberegit.asp?id=1618 - http://www.haberx.com/n/1038054/abdli-asker-irakta-tecavuz-ve.htm - http://www.haberalemi.net/haber_detay.php?haber_id=34565 -http://www.kerkuk.net/haberler/haber.aspx?dil=1055&metin=2008061929 - http://www.bbc.co.uk/turkish/news/story/2006/11/061115_us_iraq_rape.shtml - http://www.haberdem.com/news/12733/ABD-2bin-500-cocugu-tutuklamis.html - Ayrıca Irak’taki Abd askerlerince çekilen şu video da bizlere belki bir fikir verebilir (?) http://www.videoara.com/video.asp?id=666).

Konuyla pek alakalı değilse de Irak’taki Abd’li askerlerin eğlence anlayışlarının da biraz değişik olduğunu belirmekte fayda var (Bkz. - http://www.videoara.com/video.asp?id=1510http://www.videoara.com/video.asp?id=1386)


Irak işgalinden bir ay öncesi Bush’tan teklif alan az sayıdaki şanslı şirketten birisi Bechtel idi. 17 Nisan 2003’de şirkete 680 milyon dolar, Eylül 2003’de 350 milyon dolar, Ocak 2004’de bir sözleşme daha verildi: Toplamda 2,8 milyar dolar. Irak’taki pek çok su-kanal, liman, havaalanı, okul vb. tasarım-geliştirme-onarım-inşaatı Bechtel’e verildi. Tabii ki Bechtel’in –giderek yaygınlaşan Abd düşmanlığı ile- bu işlerin genelini teslim edememesi ayrı bir mevzu!... üyle ki, halkın günlerce elektriksiz, susuz kaldığı görüldü. Tüm bunları kitaptan okumalısınız (s.240 vd.). Aslında işgalcilerin öncelikli görevlerinden biri halkın gereksinimlerini olabildiğince kısa sürede karşılamakta yer alıyordu ancak dertlerinin bu olmadığı artık beş yaşındaki çocuklarında malumu dahilinde!... 






Irak’ta işgalden sonraki ilk aşama petrol altyapısını olabildiğince çabuk toparlamak-çalışır hale getirmekti, ikinci olarak yabancı sermaye için yasal altyapı oluşturmak, üçüncüsü yabancı petrol şirketleriyle sözleşme yapmaya yetkili bir dahili Irak hükümeti seçmekti(!) Dördüncü aşama petrol yasası-yürürlüğe konulması ve son olarak şirketlerin sözleşme imzalayıp işe koyulmalarıydı.

Petrol sistemlerinin tekrar inşasında Halliburton muazzam sözleşmeler aldı. Kısaca Abd hükümetinin tek istediği şey petrolün sadece akması değil, yalnızca Abd’ye akmasıydı ki buda başarıldı! Ağustos 2005 Enerji İstihbarat Araştırması, o ay tüm Irak petrolünün %50’sinden fazlasının Abd’ye gittiğini gösterirken, şirketler arasında Chevron, Exxonmobil, Marathon, Shell ve BP vardı. 






Mayıs 2005’de yaklaşık otuz şirket Irak hükümeti ile anlayış muhtırası imzaladı. Chevron ve Exxonmobil 2004’den beri, BP 2005’den beri, çeşitli eğitim kursları, incelemeler, teknik yardımlar, ortak araştırmalar için bedava destek verdiler. Royal Ducth/Shell Group, Kerkük’te incelemeler için anlaştı, doğalgaz sektörü için planlamalara yardım ediyor. Bu bedava hizmetlerin tek amacının gerçek sözleşmeler imzalanırken ilk sırayı almak olduğunu anlamak zor değil!... 




Irak sadece başlangıç!... Barış-demokrasinin yayılması görüntüsü (Barış projesi olduğunu anlatan site için Bkz. http://www.mefta.org/) ile şirket emperyalizmi Ortadoğu’nun geri kalanında yeni bir bölgesel serbest ticaret alanı oluşturmak istiyor: MEFTA (Middle East Free Trade Areas) diye bilinen Tüm Ortadoğu ve Kuzey Afrika ülkelerini içine alan bir Abd-Ortadoğu Serbest Ticaret Bölgesi!... 

(Bkz. http://www.ustr.gov/Trade_Agreements/Regional/MEFTA/Section_Index.html). Abd çıkarları açısından, Kuzey Amerika’da Abd-Kanada-Meksika arasındaki NAFTA (North American Free Trade Agreement-Kuzey Amerika Serbest Ticaret Anlaşması)’ya benziyor… (Bkz. http://www.ustr.gov/Trade_Agreements/Regional/NAFTA/Section_Index.html)



Mimarı Robert Zoellick’in “Bölgeyi Abd ile ticarete açmak için verilen bölge çapında bir söz” olarak nitelediği, 1985’de İsrail, 2000’de ürdün’ün imzaladığı MEFTA denilen bu anlaşmalarla sağlanacak olan serbest ticaret bölgesi düşüncesine yanaşmayan bazı Ortadoğu ülkelerinin Irak’ın işgalinden sonra MEFTA’yı imzaladıkları görüldü.

Bu anlaşma, Cezayir, Bahreyn, Kıbrıs (tek ülke olarak görüyor), Mısır, Gazze şeridi/Batı Sahilleri (Filistin’i böyle tabir ediyor), İran, Irak, İsrail, ürdün, Kuveyt, Lübnan, Libya, Fas, Umman, Katar, Suudi Arabistan, Suriye, Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri, Tunus ve Yemen’in içlerinde bulunduğu Ortadoğulu ve K.Afrikalı yirmi ülkeyi kapsamayı amaçlıyor.

Türkiye’de çok çok iyi bilinen BOP-GOP (Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi-Genişletilmiş Ortadoğu Projesi) ile ne kadar birbirine benzeştiği söylenebilir mi? Evet, ancak MEFTA’da Türkiye’ye rastlanmıyor?! Ayrıca öncelikli ihracatı haşhaş olan ve işgalden sonra miktarı çok çok artan Afganistan’a da bu ülkeler arasında görülmüyor!...







*Sonuç
*
*“Irak’ın ilk domino taşı olacağını, Libya ve İran’ın onu takip edeceğini umuyorum. Pazarların dışında bırakılmak istemiyoruz (…)”* John Gibson, üst Düzey Yönetici, Halliburton Enerji Hizmetleri Grubu, 2003.






Irak Savaşı’nın en saçma yalanı *“Bunu Amerika’nın güvenliği için yapacağız”* idi. Ancak güvenliğe alınan tek şey Abd şirketlerinin Irak, Arabistan, Fas, Bahreyn, Umman’a ulaşım sağlanmasında, diğer Ortadoğu kapılarının açılması yarışmasıydı, Abd petrol şirketlerinin çıkarları özellikle garantiye alındı. Ve bu siyaset sonucuyla ateş, çok yakın bir zaman içinde belki İran belki Suriye’ye de sıçrayabilir(?!) 




Son olarak şirket küreselleşmesi nedeniyle mütedeyyin dindarları sömüren, fitne-fücur dincilerin yapmadıklarını yapalım: Irak’ta ölen 1-1,5 milyon sivil, Afganistan’da ve Filistin’de ve dünyanın diğer yerlerinde ölen onbinlerce Müslüman’a Allah’tan rahmet, diğer din mensuplarına toprakları bol olsun diyelim…


*Yine emperyalizm ürünü terör nedeniyle şehit olan asker-polis-diğer kamu görevlilerimize ve sivil vatandaşlımıza da Allah’tan rahmet dileyelim… Nur içinde yatsınlar…*






 *Genel olarak yararlanılan kaynak;* 

* JUHASZ, Antonia. Bush’un Ajandası, üev: S.Yeniçeri, Koridor Yay., İstanbul, 2006.

----------

